# Snuggling Revelation with Daisy!



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I am over joyed today!!

I discovered something VERY magical today, I feel like such a sneaky pete too! Totally by accident I discovered this morning and confirmed this evening, that Daisy's peripheral vision is not the greatest...why am I excited about this?? WHY??? Well it allows me to totally sneak my face into hers and SMOTHER that little face with KISSES!!! 

AHAHAHHAHAHAH I feel so naughty, and I believe she is loving EVERY minute of it too. I keep catching her staring up at me tonight with a huge dopy smile on her face. 

SUCCESS!!

1 full year and Daisy kiss technique confirmed!! WHHHOOOOH HOOOO!!!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh that's so sweet! Pictures please! I'd love to see a hedgie be okay with kisses. I put my face close to Harvey and he furrows his brow.


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

:lol: I'd like to see that myself! How adorable!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes some video or photos please for those of us who will likely never experience this lol! I don't think I'd dare get my face that close to Hazel she would prolly latch on to it with her teeth :roll:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Hissy-Fit-Hazel said:


> Yes some video or photos please for those of us who will likely never experience this lol! I don't think I'd dare get my face that close to Hazel she would prolly latch on to it with her teeth :roll:


Harvey would do that too. I've thought about piercing my nose before, but not like that!! :lol:


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

That's how I get Delia to relax, is to touch her cheek right outside of her peripheral vision. I haven't tried to kiss her, though, because I don't want to risk her being uncomfortable and balling up in my face. Maybe I'll try it, since you've had such success!

Pictures, please!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lily lets me give her kisses like that too! She gets LOTS of kisses on the "cheek", especially times when I've been gone like a couple weeks ago. Once she's calm and not huffy, I can usually kiss her on the forehead too, I just have to move more slowly so I don't end up with visor quills in my nose. :lol:


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm so jealous! Pix!!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Yay!! Success!! It's great when you learn something new about them. I'm excited for you.

My Cholla lets me kiss his face & forehead all the time. Zoey only lets me kiss her forehead after I pet the quills back. Pepper doesn't let me near her face at all. 
:roll:


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

HAHAH, I got Daisy kisses again this morning. 

I will see what I can do about the picture, I'd have to have someone else take it as my hands are holding Daisy when I maul her.  

I was hoping Annalade would show Daisy how to embrace kisses, since she's the snuggle Princess, but it looks like Daisy and I figured it out on our own.  I am totally over the moon with our progress. 

And yes, I was a little spooked at first about getting poked, but she just shoves her little feet in my face to try to escape the kisses! No quills at all. (I'm holding her with my hands cupping her bottom and my fingers slightly under her arms while she is facing away from me.)


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

While you Maul her. :lol: That visual is really cute! And I have to say that feet in the face is adorable as well!


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

hedgie kisses are so lovey..berko lets me kiss the middle of his forehead and will sometimes headbutt me if he wants a kiss XD


----------

